# Turn your photos into dots with Corel



## Teerific (Aug 16, 2010)

I had been struggling with other tutorials on how to turn my photographs into dots with Photoshop and came across a wonderful easy to follow tutorial that I thought I'd share in case someone else was having the same trouble. I tried tutorial after tutorial and this is the only one I was able to successfully follow. Hope it's of help to someone else... Design Spice - Tutorial

I hope to ge ta rhinestone machine, but until then, I'm stuck placing them by hand.


----------

